# Freshwater West, Pembrokeshire. March 2013



## Bluestone (Mar 16, 2013)

I go to Freshwater West with the family when ever the sun shines,
but without Google Earth I would have never noticed the 3.7" Gun Emplacement !!
(It's very obvious when you know it's there)



Great view from the War Memorial.



Look into the fiields next to the War Memorial & you will spot the emplacement.



View of the whole site. (from Google Images)



Look out for the electric fence when you cross the field !!



There's a funny smell, must be from the cows !!



There are a few places to explore.



Some of the original fittings are still in place.



I don't know what these were for ??






Open doors are always inviting .....



I like how this door has rusted through.



Something electrical ??















Inside the command post.






It was such a nice day I decided to have a walk along the coast path.



Then I came across this ??



I wonder what was here ??



Nearby remains of a Coastal Observation Post, only the concrete base remains.



Spotted in a field ??






It seems to be part of ?? I'm not sure ??



Then I spotted this on the horizon .....



It's just on a field boundry with no access or roads ??






A room with a view ! You can see the original gun emplacement in the distance.



Nothing left inside, just some of the roof timbers, now on the floor.



Dead sheep, BAA !!!


----------



## RichCooper (Mar 16, 2013)

Nice set there mate  good to see a dry command bunker as well


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 16, 2013)

Beautiful coastline but bet it was bleak in the winter? great to see an unspolit & clean site,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Harry (Mar 16, 2013)

Wales? Blue sky? Did you Photoshop that? Seriously, nice clean site, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bluestone (Mar 16, 2013)

Harry said:


> Wales? Blue sky? Did you Photoshop that? Seriously, nice clean site, thanks for sharing!



LOL, no photoshop here just Sunny Sunny Pembrokeshire !!!


----------



## Bluestone (Mar 16, 2013)

flyboys90 said:


> Beautiful coastline but bet it was bleak in the winter? great to see an unspolit & clean site,thanks for sharing.



Yep, beautiful place indeed. It can be bleak in the Summer !!


----------



## leftorium (Mar 18, 2013)

this is the second place I've seen a full gun mount outside the main area of the battery there's one at Otley in yorkshire as well - not sure if there is a similar concrete raft beneath it is seen elsewhere and anyone have an idea what purpose it would serve ?


----------



## logic.al (Mar 19, 2013)

Bluestone said:


> I don't know what these were for ??



My first post. 

They are likely to be for securing Barrage Balloons.


----------



## the_oblique (Apr 10, 2013)

i must admit i find it fascinating how the little, almost inconsequential things such as the light switch have survived what I am assuming to be almost 80 years of abandonment! Beautiful place.


----------



## demon-pap (Apr 10, 2013)

excellent report, very well done. thanks for sharing


----------



## TeeJF (Apr 10, 2013)

Another wartime "wart" on the landscape. They are totally charmless and lets face it, an eyesore. But don't they make incredibly interesting explorations!!! 

We used to use one for that extra bit of interest whilst training army cadets - come to think of it that had a dead sheep too! 

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Pedrfardd (May 20, 2013)

Being a Pembs fella myself I love this report .. Also I now lice in Penarth - Compare this report this with my very similiar report for the Lavernock Battery - Thanks for sharing this though - I will have to go here ..!


----------

